
Black Preschoolers Far More Likely to Be Suspended - nether
http://www.npr.org/sections/codeswitch/2014/03/21/292456211/black-preschoolers-far-more-likely-to-be-suspended
======
nether
> There are big racial differences in how school discipline is meted out:
> students of color are much more likely to be suspended or expelled that
> white students, _even when the infractions are the same._

